# Electrobloc 99 Fuse



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

Any quick answer as to which fuse controls the charging of starter battery when on mains hook up. I have my motorhome permanently on mains hook up in my yard but when I went to start up the other day the starter battery was flat.
I have circuit diagram but a quick answer will do as I'm lazy on a wet Febrauary afternoon!


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

It says in my manual./.."Starter Battery fuse box in the Engine compartment on the r/h side of vehicle"....1 x 2a/Grey and 1 x 30a/Green


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Well Mick, consider yourself well and truly shamed - have just been out to the van to get the info. Luckily it isn't raining here!

Is the leisure battery charging? 
If not then it is bad news because the charger module may have (expensively!) gone phut.

The engine battery +ve is connected via the thick wire to an external 50A fuse via an external heavy relay but that is just for an input to charge the leisure battery when the engine is running. 

Charging path for the engine battery is a bit more complicated.

I think it is taken from the LAS1218-3 module (top right) via the 20A fuse from A14 -which feeds everything else with 12V as well on hookup.

From A13 via a diode there is a relay "Laderelais Starterbatterie" which supplies via its contact to the 20A fuse from A14 a 12V charging current which is regulated by a simple thermister/voltage dependent resistor (funny thing with two arrows pointing upwards) and connects to the engine battery via connector 5F-Blok2 pin1 marked Starterbatterie für Kühlschrank via a 20A fuse.

It seems that there is a second connection via this pin to feed the fridge (via relays) but it also acts as a charging feed when both conditions of no engine running AND connected to EHU.

That is my reading of the circuit so E&OE.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I totally agree with pippin on this. I had my wiring diagram to hand and reckoned if it is not a 2A or 20A fuse then it is stuffed.

I would have posted this earlier but I am in the grip of ManFlu and feel like I could die at any moment.

So I thought...... stuff him. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarineMick (Nov 9, 2006)

*Location of fuse*

Thank you all but I still cannot identify fuse, It is charging lesisure batterry ok. for the life of me I cannot understand why a designer would put a fuse board under the driver's seat. It is like a rat's nest trying to see stuff. anyone with Electrobloc 99 that can send a sketch with an arrow to the fuse. Thanks.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try the fuses next to the engine battery.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Right, I have the cct diagram in front of me.

Confusingly, there are two +ve inputs from the engine battery to the EBL99G.

The first +ve is via an adjacent external 50A fuse to the screw terminals at the rear of the EBL. 
Probably a red wire, very thick.

(The +ve to/from the leisure battery is the centre probably BLACK, confusing or what!
The other connections at that rear terminal block are the common earths from the engine and leisure batteries - probably BROWN wires just to confuse even further!)


Anyway, back to the second engine battery +ve input.

That goes via one of the multiplugs marked Block 2.
Pin 1 marked "Starterbatterie für Kühlshrank" via an external 20A fuse.

This supply is linked inside the EBL via a relay that operates when the engine is on to supply the refrigerator.

The -ve earth return to the engine battery is Block 2 pin 4.

Anyway, I reckon that the Block 2 pin 1 is the feed from the EBL when on mains that trickle charges the engine battery.

I would start my sleuthing using a voltmeter in conjunction with various switching operations.

All your measurements will be between Block2 pin1 (+ve lead) and pin4 (-ve lead).

Engine off, no EHU - should read engine battery at that point. Make a close note of the volts.
If no volts then the external fuse has gone.

Engine off with EHU on - should read slightly higher if the EBL is working correctly.

Aha! - I have just noticed something!

The 12V switch on the display panel must be ON otherwise the engine battery will not charge!

There is an internal 20A fuse in the EBL - it connects from the charger module (LAS1218) pin A8 to the main board A14. 
If that fuse has failed then none of your 12V ccts will work plus your water dump valve will operate.

Something for you to chew upon.

Good night/ nos da!


----------

